# Canned pear wine.



## Stuart77047 (May 1, 2012)

I have a batch of canned pear wine going. From my SG readings I think it will end up being just a tad strong. 

The problem started when I pureed the pears instead of chopping them up. I did add a generous amount of pectin enzyme. The resulting must was super thick. The only way I could estimate the starting SG was to use two hydrometeres. One I pushed down and let it rise. The other I let sink down on its on. After about 30 mintues I checked them and there was a 0.04 difference. I adjusted the starting SG so that one read 1.105 and the other read 1.065 to try to get around 1.085. I let it sit for 24 hours. It had not changed in thickness or SG.

I added the yeast. After another 24 hours it was really going. I measured the SG again and it was 1.095. The must was much thinner at this time, so I could get a good reading. I think it will be a little strong but not too much of a problem. I am not sure if some extra sugar came from the pears or if my measurement was wrong.

Has anyone else ever had a thick must like this, where you had pureed something or used a pureed base? I was not able to get any juice to separate out from the pureed pears. It was like a thin applesauce. Does anyone know of a way to get a good SG reading from a thick must?

I know this is going to be a hard wine to clear.


----------



## tonyandkory (May 1, 2012)

We did one time... I think it was a triple berry and we had even started it in a carboy. If i remember correctly i used a turkey baster, coffee filter, and graduated cylinder to get as close to clear juice as possible. 
not sure how accurate this was but I think it was close because the end result turned out how it was supposed to by the SG.


----------



## jdrum (May 2, 2012)

next time you want to make a pear wine and can the pears just cut your pears up and boil them in a light sugar syurp with extra liquid, when the pears are tender can any way you please. the extra liquid left over can then used to make your wine, add sugar to 1.085 or so add extra pectic enzyme balance acid and a little yeast and your off like a herd of turtles.
i did 3 gal this way and they cleared in a couple of mos.
i did 5 gal fermenting on the fruit and 6 mos later i'm still waiting for it to clear, hit it with supercleer 2 wks ago and it helped some, going to give it a couple mos.
the 3 gal batch gets bottled in a wk or so

jim


----------



## Luc (May 3, 2012)

If you are making more often wine from pulp this thick you might consider buying a refractometer.

At this moment I am making a mango wine and indeed I had the same issue as you have.
I mashed the mango's next used a mixer to pulp them well and I was left wit an appl-sauce like pulp.
A hydrometer would not do the trick but a refractometer does. You just need a tiny drop
of juice or pulp and the measurement is accurate.

At this moment they just cost about 50-60 dollar and are a really worthwhile purchase.

If you want to know more of how it works read here:
http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2010/04/refractometer.html

Luc


----------



## Stuart77047 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I might go buy a refractomete if this wine turns out good and I want to make more.


----------



## saramc (May 6, 2012)

Pears tend to get pulpy on their own anyway. Have a batch I made from fresh, frozen...dosed it heavily with pectic enzymes and let it rest for almost 36 hours, and then had to put the pulpy mess in a fine mesh strainer to get enough to do a SG reading. So wishing I had a refractometer at that point. BUT, I will have one before summer is over.

There is a pectic enzyme geared for pears, etc. Pearex Adex is a pectic enzyme formulated for pears, apples and quince and other light colored fruits. Adex-G2 may be used for acidic dark fruits such as raspberries, blackberries, currants, blueberries and native American grapes, such as Concord.

BTW, the pear wine is clearing magnificently, smells great and I am looking forward to the many months down the road with I can proceed with bottling.


----------

